# Stray GSD HELP!!



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

Hi all...this GSD was dropped off at my home by one of my girls friends, she was found in her neighborhood...the story is that her owners moved and left the dog(she had tags on) ...does this look like a purebred or mix?...she looks like a longhaired GSD....but her tongue has ALOT of black..I am thinking she may be mixed with Chow... I am taking her to the vet tomorrow, she is rather thin...although you cannot tell with the hair...she has a great personality.. I am trying to find her a home..in the meantime she will be staying with us. Thoughts?

PS..please do not look at my filthy garage...


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm NO expert on GSD's by FAR.... She does look like a long hair GSD to me.... I LOVE HER!!! SHE IS BEAUITFUL!! I <3 her ears!!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I agree, she is GSD. GSD's or most any breeds can have black pigment on their tongue, it isn't a Chow gene.
Looks to me like she had her ears glued to make them stand, thats why they are so close together. I'd scan for a chip(you may be able to get the breeder/pedigree info from it).


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

thanks....I think she is gorgeous as well...my daughters friend called me and was like...since you have one GSD...would you like to keep another one? I said "temporarily"...


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

What a pretty dog. Good luck wih her and a big THANK YOU for taking her in! Very nice!


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

She is gorgeous!! And thank you so much for taking her in. I don't understand how people can just leave their pets behind when they move. If my dogs couldn't go somewhere I wouldn't be going!!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

What the **** is up with these people just abandoning their animals when they move?! grrrrr


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Kacie was left when her owner moved out. The landlord found her and a cat after about 5 days....I'm surprised she didn't kill the cat, she is obsessed with the ones that live here!
She looks very much like Stryderpups newfound girl!
Kacie on her first visit before adoption:


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

I do not understand why people leave their dogs either...I just cannot fathom that it is acceptable to leave a dog or cat for that matter that depends on us for food...when she got out of the car I was like "she is beautiful"... :wub:

onyx - she does look alot like your kacie


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

If I didn't know any better, I'd say it was the same dog....


----------



## Chowgal (Dec 21, 2009)

She's beautiful! But I don't see ANY mix in her (chow or otherwise). Thank you for taking her in, even if it is just temporarily!


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

She's quite a lovely long coat. I had a foster that looked just like her many years ago.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

definitely PB and beautiful! i dont understand how anyone can abandon their animals! Thank you for taking her in and helping to find her a much better home than the one she obviously has before. Good luck finding her a good loving home!!


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

She's beautiful! Who could leave her, that's unfathomable to me!


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

She is very beautiful. You are not wanting to keep her?


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

Well...I had been wanting to get another GSD... and I have been telling myself that now was not a good time and I was really unsure how the dynamics of the house would be if we added another dog to the mix...I introduced Stryder to her last night (although she has not been to the vet yet and I know this is frowned upon)...they have become best buddies...soooo you know what that means...we are probably keeping her


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

:happyboogie: Yippee for the pretty girl! I am so glad you took her in, I also do not understand how people can leave a pet behind.


----------



## Blazings (Jan 24, 2011)

Oh man who would leave such a beautiful and sweet dog behind? 
Those ppl really have no heart imo.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Looks purebred to me. Very pretty.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

:happyboogie:

What is her name?

Are you going to keep her name the same or change it?


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Absolutely gorgeous! I would probobly have a hard time not keeping her also!


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

Wow! Such a pretty girl, who would do such a thing? I've been watching a male GSD here in MI that was left tied in a garage without a door, he was starving and freezing to death. So far no one has adopted him, but he is very food aggressive (ya think)?! Poor babies.
I'm glad your keeping her, she needs stability.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

That's great-you are thinking about keeping her. It would be really hard for me not to want to keep her too if I were in your shoes. What are you gonna name her? If you need help with names we all love to help with names. Keep us posted on her progress.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

That poor dog, probably sitting wondering where the heck her family went. I just want to cry.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Looks like a PB GSD to me too. She is beautiful! That is very unselfish of you to take her in...whether its a temporary solution or a permanent one.


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

GOOD NEWS ALL! I found her owner! Apparently the information we got was incorrect (my hubby said trust once and double check twice or something like that)...her family is in the process of moving and their son left the door open and she got out. She has been missing for about two weeks. Well I drove by the house that her tag was registered to and I saw that the house was not abandoned and that there was a for sale sign in the yard...well on my way out of the neighborhood I saw MISSING signs...MISSING FUZZY GERMAN SHEPHERD....I called the number and her owner described her to a "T"....so they are on their way to pick her up. i must admit I am a bit disappointed, but it feels good to do the right thing. Thanks everyone for your support and help. 

PS.. I think this means we are ready for a new puppers/doggydog


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

StryderPup said:


> GOOD NEWS ALL! I found her owner! Apparently the information we got was incorrect (my hubby said trust once and double check twice or something like that)...her family is in the process of moving and their son left the door open and she got out. She has been missing for about two weeks. Well I drove by the house that her tag was registered to and I saw that the house was not abandoned and that there was a for sale sign in the yard...well on my way out of the neighborhood I saw MISSING signs...MISSING FUZZY GERMAN SHEPHERD....I called the number and her owner described her to a "T"....so they are on their way to pick her up. i must admit I am a bit disappointed, but it feels good to do the right thing. Thanks everyone for your support and help.
> 
> PS.. I think this means we are ready for a new puppers/doggydog


You did the right thing. She must have come into your life for a reason-meaning you now know you want another dog. Good job finding her people!


----------

